# Little advice on tests



## AnnaLou21

View attachment 1099142
View attachment 1099143


----------



## IsabellaJayne

They’re definitely positive. Hmm something strange is going on. I’d ask for HCG blood levels from the Dr. Show them these pictures


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look positive. I hope that you get some answers soon


----------



## AnnaLou21

IsabellaJayne said:


> They’re definitely positive. Hmm something strange is going on. I’d ask for HCG blood levels from the Dr. Show them these pictures

Thank you. I honestly feel like I'm going crazy. I spoke with the doctor and have been for a blood test. Hopefully have an answer in the next few days x


----------



## AnnaLou21

Bevziibubble said:


> They look positive. I hope that you get some answers soon

Thank you


----------

